# phono preamp



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2016)

I am looking for a good/high quality phono preamp for my turntable. The turntable does have its own preamp which does a decent job but I still find that I have to turn up the Marantz receiver 20-30 dbs higher than when listening to digital media. has anyone used a separate phono preamp and could anyone recommend one?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 29, 2016)

I assume you are looking for something like this?

http://schiit.com/products/sys

Just to adjust volume on a powered speaker system, right?  That should do the trick if so.  Probably cheaper options too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2016)

something like that but i think there are specific units made for turntables since there is a lot of noise.


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 30, 2016)

I bought one of theirs:

http://www.phonopreamps.com/

(this one: "TCC TC-750LC Phono Preamp" $48.50, works well, I use it with Audacity & my Pioneer DD TT)

FAQ's here:    http://www.phonopreamps.com/faq.html#Instructions

-c-


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 2, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> I am looking for a good/high quality phono preamp for my turntable. The turntable does have its own preamp which does a decent job but I still find that I have to turn up the Marantz receiver 20-30 dbs higher than when listening to digital media. has anyone used a separate phono preamp and could anyone recommend one?



Did you find a solution?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I am going to go with the Schitt Mani as it can handle both MM and MC cartridges at a solid price point. Cambridge Audio makes one for the same price but is really only for MM and I would like to upgrade my cartridge to MC some day.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> I think I am going to go with the Schitt Mani as it can handle both MM and MC cartridges at a solid price point. Cambridge Audio makes one for the same price but is really only for MM and I would like to upgrade my cartridge to MC some day.



I've never tried the Mani, but all the Schiit stuff I have ever purchased has been top notch for the money stuff, so for whatever that's worth, I'd say it's a safe bet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2016)

Schitt Mani is arriving today! I will post about how it sounds!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2016)

This was a great purchase. The Mani really opens up the sound stage! The fidelity from my records sounds better than that of a CD. The horns on Miles Davis Kind of Blue sound like they are in the room with me. This little preamp really makes a huge difference!


----------

